# Lease needing members Heard County



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2017)

We have 2-3 openings on our club. The club is divided into sections by roads and creeks.

The section is located on the backside of our property and it has 160+- acres that will hunt 3 people. 
$1640 divided by 3 
$1640 divided by 2 if you only want to hunt 2.

Our club borders the West Point WMA on the Snake Creek WMA side. We have 1200 total acres. Primitive camping(no power or water).


----------



## Ed Banfield (Feb 15, 2017)

*Info on Hunting Lease*

Good evening,
 What are your club rules and is this piece of property accessible by truck without disturbing other properties? Can you use an atv to remove deer? What game species is on your club?
 I'm interested in 3 of us and we don't drink or do drugs, we all are family men and work together.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## wbh (Feb 21, 2017)

*Heard Co. lease*

How many members are in your lease,
Do you have a topo map of the property
Is there one central camp


----------



## Shiers (Feb 27, 2017)

*Info on club*

Just want more info would like to look at prop my name is Steve # 6785084647


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 3, 2017)

*Heard Co Club*

Rackmaster, how do I get in touch with you ? I can be contacted : 404-358-0086 - my name is Lee.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2017)

*Heard*

Thanks to all who wanted to join, but the lease is now full! 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND I HOPE YOU FIND GREAT PLACES TO HUNT!


----------

